# Zelda manga



## ramidavis (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to know if any of the Zelda mangas i see and hear everyone talking about are official.
As far as i know, nintendo had a deal with valiant for a comic based on zelda, and the zelda cartoon series.
Plus, there was a cartoon in nintendo power for link to the past, and a different link to the past comic in the german official nintendo magazine.

Besides those, are any others actually OK'd by nintendo?
A list of any that *are* would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 21, 2011)

I know at least Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask have official manga.

I don't know about the other titles.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dunno about manga but I had a Zelda comic book as a kid. Full colour and all. Story about Link defeating a Moblin with the Mirror Shield if memory serves. I had the Zelda game-watch as a kid too. Both got stolen from me. Wish I still had them. They must be worth a fuckin' fortune by now. The watch was even boxed. Opened, but still had the box.

This book to be precise.


Spoiler












And this watch.


Spoiler











Any idea what they'd be worth now if they'd not been stolen? Both in mint condition. Everything included. Hell, all the watch needed was a new battery. I had the tape to go with the book too.


----------



## Midna (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, there is a great deal of licensed Zelda manga you can buy in stores here and now, officially translated. It's published by VIZ media and there's manga for most of the games.

Just find the right book shop.


----------



## ramidavis (Jun 21, 2011)

Midna, any idea if there is a licensed Links Awakening manga?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

ramidavis said:
			
		

> Midna, any idea if there is a licensed Links Awakening manga?








Though you should really check out the LoZ manga by Akira Himekawa.  That mangaka does a very good job with the series.


----------



## Midna (Jun 21, 2011)

That would be the one I'm talking about, Godot.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, there's a bunch, but I only know of the newer-made ones. I'll put the cover images in a spoiler under this list. At least one of the images there I couldn't find any other image of.

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Part 1
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Part 2
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker - Link's Logbook
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (NOT OFFICIALLY TRANSLATED)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Legend of Zelda Fan Book: Complete Princess (NOT OFFICIALLY TRANSLATED)




Spoiler






































I'll edit this if I find more.


----------



## Midna (Jun 21, 2011)

Those are not new, just newly publish stateside.

And they're the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Those are not new, just newly publish stateside.
> 
> And they're the ones I mentioned.


That's what I said.

Also, I didn't know that, but I think OP wanted a list so he/she wouldn't head off to Borders looking for one Zelda manga and end up figuring out it doesn't exist.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if I get where you're getting at OP but I would like to know if any of the Zelda mangas i see and hear everyone talking about are official.
As far as i know, nintendo had a deal with valiant for a comic based on zelda, and the zelda cartoon series.
Plus, there was a cartoon in nintendo power for link to the past, and a different link to the past comic in the german official nintendo magazine. Woo bad!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 23, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I get where you're getting at OP but I would like to know if any of the Zelda mangas i see and hear everyone talking about are official.
> As far as i know, nintendo had a deal with valiant for a comic based on zelda, and the zelda cartoon series.
> Plus, there was a cartoon in nintendo power for link to the past, and a different link to the past comic in the german official nintendo magazine. Woo bad!


The manga I listed is official, as far as I know.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 23, 2011)

I know some _unofficial_ Zelda manga that you would... _like_


----------

